# American oil help: Lush



## oilandwater (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi All

I've been making candles and wax melts for a few years now and am about to branch out and import some oils from USA (to the UK).

I'm specifically looking for Lush dupes and due to shipping I'll probably end up getting sucked into spending 100's $$$$ to 'save money'. I swear, fragrance oils are like a sick addiction to me, I have so many and always say I need to do a destash but can never bring myself to part with them!

Anyhow...any advice on sites that have good quality (strong and accurate) dupes would be amazing, any dupes that should be avoided would be really helpful too.

Thanks so much

OilandWater


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 27, 2017)

Nurture Soap Supplies specializes in Lush dupes.


----------



## oilandwater (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks DixieDragon

Do you know if their oils can be used in candles? And incontrast to Natures Garden (for example) are they strong? 

thanks x


----------



## biarine (Jul 27, 2017)

Try soap kitchen their fragrance oil is very good, they have for soap use and for candle too. Thesoapkitchen.co.uk. Give them a look.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 27, 2017)

If you're ordering Lush dupes from Nurture, DO NOT miss Honey I Washed the Kids!


----------



## oilandwater (Jul 27, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> If you're ordering Lush dupes from Nurture, DO NOT miss Honey I Washed the Kids!



thanks Brewer George, top of the list. Ended up purchasing 14x 1lb bottles!!

Addiction out of control!!



dixiedragon said:


> Nurture Soap Supplies specializes in Lush dupes.



Thanks so much for the recommendation, so many to choose from and fab customer service too. xx


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 27, 2017)

14 lbs of FOs! *fans self*

What are you getting?!


----------



## oilandwater (Jul 27, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> 14 lbs of FOs! *fans self*
> 
> What are you getting?!



I told you I had a problem!

I got:

Sex Bomb
Honey I washed the Kids
1001 Kisses
Supernova
25.43
Avobath
Porridge
Frozen
American Cream
Breath of God
Karma
Day of the Dead
Sexbomb
Rockstar

I am now wanting to add on Lord of Misrule and ask if they have Caracas!

I'm out of control


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jul 27, 2017)

oilandwater said:


> I told you I had a problem!
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...



I reviewed a few of those in the later pages of this thread.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 27, 2017)

oilandwater said:


> I told you I had a problem!
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...



Fragrancebuddy also has Lush dupes and Calacas is one they carry
http://www.fragrancebuddy.com/CITRUS-BATH-COMPARE-TO-CALACAS-FRAGRANCE.aspx


----------



## LilyJo (Jul 28, 2017)

oilandwater said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've been making candles and wax melts for a few years now and am about to branch out and import some oils from USA (to the UK).
> 
> ...



Dont forget you will have to produce the EU legally compliant CLP label (and SDS) as the US fragrances wont come with that already prepared.

And dont forget that whatever you order from the States you will also have to add customs and VAT plus postal surcharges before it can be delivered,


----------

